# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Авиационные знаки

## Беглец

Приобрету знаки, значки, жетоны по теме "Авиация. воздухоплавание, ПВО" Российской Империи, СССР и России.
Рассмотрю любые предложения. Возможен обмен.

----------


## Йиржи

Присоединяюс&#180;Беглец, пожалуйста напиши мне в личку, или на мыло. Спасибо.  :Wink:

----------


## tyman-nn

Могу предложить на продажу коллекционные значки Аэрофлота: ЯК-42, ИЛ-86, ИЛ-114, ИЛ-96, ТУ-204, ТУ-154. Могу продать в любом количестве. Цену писать свою, разумную. Все значки в отличном состоянии. Если кому интересно просьба писать на E-Mail: tyman-nn@mail.ru Фотки не проблема - напишите пришлю.
Рассмотрю любые предложения, только пишите.

----------


## Йиржи

Привет. Можно пожалуйста получит фотки знаков?
 :Smile:  
Спасибо

Почта: zvezda01@seznam.cz

----------


## Юрий

Знак летчика первого класса ВВС Румынии (времен Варшавского договора).

----------


## Юрий

Знак летчика первого класса Республики Куба.

----------


## Юрий

Знак летчика первого класса ГДР.

----------


## Юрий

Знак летчика первого класса - Болгария, также времен Варшавского договора.

----------


## Юрий

Румыния...

----------


## Gnom

> Знак летчика первого класса Республики Куба.


Хочу приобрести для своей коллекции. Подскажите где можно купить.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Flight

Предлагаем значки авиационной тематики - самолётики, классности, вертолёты. Заходите - большой выбор. Отправляем по любому адресу в любую точку мира. Значки

----------


## babcia131

Самый красивый знак Пилота в мире; :Wink: 
Польско-Пилот Мастер-класс


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Евгений

Юбилейный знак Пермской авиабазы

----------


## Йиржи

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги.

Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой. Не помогли бы вы мне пожалуйста достать такой знак ВВС который у етого летчика? Очень нужен. :)

----------


## OKA

> Добрый день уважаемые коллеги.
> 
> Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой. Не помогли бы вы мне пожалуйста достать такой знак ВВС который у етого летчика? Очень нужен. :)



Можно поискать в сети, например :

http://www.voensovtorg.ru/catalogue/...prod47938.html



http://www.okrug.ru/catalog/aviation...asymbol/08243/  и другие , по фразе типа "знак ВВС" и др. вариации.

----------


## Йиржи

Уважаемый коллега *OKA* большое спасибо! Много там всего нужного.  :)

----------


## Игорь Простой

Куплю знак -50 лет Кольскому объединению ПВО-(1957-2007) СПМД

----------


## Fencer

Знаки Флот | Памятные и соединения

----------


## Йиржи

Интерессные и красивые знаки!

Спасибо.

----------


## Darya99

Отличная коллекция.

----------


## An-Z

> Куплю знак -50 лет Кольскому объединению ПВО-(1957-2007) СПМДВложение 61550


5000 рублей

----------


## Fencer

Авиационная фалеристика. Самолеты ОКБ им.А.С. Яковлева в значках http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...57ffb8dbf8.pdf

----------

